# Bé Ngủ Ít Có Sao Không - Cách Khắc Phục



## sokitium (28/11/18)

Bé ngủ ít có sao không là vấn đề mà rất nhiều bặc phụ huynh đang thức mắc, thường các con của bạn gặp phải tình trạng này thường xuyên chắc chắn là biểu hiện của một số vấn đề về sức khỏe hay tâm lý ở trẻ. Nếu tình trạng này kéo dài thường xuyên nó còn tác động không nhỏ đến thể chất, tinh thần của bé khi đang phát triển.

*Biểu hiện ở trẻ ngủ ít?*
Bảng so sánh thời gian ngủ đầy đủ của bé dưới đây với giấc ngủ cảu con bạn




Ngoài ra trẻ còn có các biểu hiện ngủ ngày cày đêm, thức đêm, quấy khóc, khó vào giấc, ngủ không sâu, thường xuyên quằn quại, giật mình.
​*Trẻ ít ngủ sẽ gây ra nhiều ảnh hưởng đến gia đình?*
Chắc chắn việc bé ngủ ít sẽ gây ra rất nhiều phiền phức cho cả mọi người trong gia đinh. Nhất là đối với người mẹ. Nếu trẻ khó ngủ mà hay quấy khóc, giật mình nó còn gây ra tâm lý lo lắng cho các bậc phụ huynh mà còn khiến cho cuộc sống gia đình thêm phần xáo trộn.

Chính vì nhiều tình trạng trẻ ngủ ít kéo theo nhiều ảnh hưởng đến đời sống sức khỏe cho cả nhà . Các bậc phụ huynh cần phải chăm sóc chu đáo cho con ngày từ khi phát hiện sớm nhất để đảm bảo sức khỏe cho bé.

*Giải pháp để giấc ngủ của con đầy đủ hơn?*
Một số cách thức bố mẹ có thể áp dụng như dưới đây:
*§* Ngủ đúng giờ vào buổi tối là thói quen mà các mẹ nên tập cho con bạn, nó rất quan trọng , bởi giấc ngủ tốt nhát thường đến vào thời điểm hoàn hảo nhất đó là từ 8 - 9 h tối và kéo dài 10 h đồng hồ.

*§ *Phân bố giấc ngủ cho bé đều vào các giờ trong ngày, hạn chế cho bé ngủ ngày nhiều quá, nhất là ngủ sát giờ ngủ của ban đêm.

*§ *Việc ban ngày trẻ chời đùa quá nhiều cũng gây ra tình trạng khó ngủ về đêm, bố mẹ nên tiết chế cho con mình.

*§ *Môi trường ngủ cũng phải phù hợp về nhiejt độ phòng, âm thanh, ánh sáng, cách bố trí chăn gối xung quanh cho bé. tốt nhất nên đảm bảo sự yên tĩnh, thoải mái.

*§ *Bổ sung đầy đủ vi chất cần thiết: canxi, kẽm, sắt và vitamin D.

Ngoài ra các mẹ cũng nên quan tâm đến sản phẩm soki tium giúp trẻ thư giản tinh thần, dẽ đivào giấc ngủ một cách tự nhiên. Ngủ sâu giấc mà tuyệt đối an toàn cho trẻ.

Soki Tium với thành phần chính là Lactium được đông đảo bà mẹ tin chọn. Với nguyên liệu được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ tập đoàn Ingredia của Pháp và cơ chế tự nhiên như dòng sữa mẹ, Soki Tium giúp trẻ đi vào giấc ngủ một cách tự nhiên, giảm các triệu chứng khóc đêm, khó vào giấc ngủ không sâu quằn quại giật mình khi ngủ ở trẻ em.


----------



## Hương Smile (6/8/21)

Chắc chắn việc bé ngủ ít sẽ gây ra rất nhiều phiền phức cho cả mọi người trong gia đinh. Nhất là đối với người mẹ.


----------

